

The Problems of Open Source - hanifvirani
http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/the_problems_of_open_source.htm

======
stonemetal
The only argument I don't buy was #3. The whole write shitty code so that you
can get paid for support. If your code is really that bad then who would want
it in the first place? The ideal get paid for support scenario is where you
write good easy to use code, large corps pay for huge support contracts then
never or rarely needs to use them. It scales much better than the working your
butt off to fix everyone in the worlds problems but only for them so the next
guy will pay for support too plan. That also misses the get paid for custom
development on top of a foss base system.

As far as #4 goes you waffle quite badly on that one. _seeded with corporate
or taxpayer's money._ and _relies on corporate and taxpayer money to sustain
itself._ Are two different things entirely. Yes many successful projects got
started as government and corporate projects, and the largest most successful
do survive on corporate benevolence, but there are plenty of good projects
that did start but don't sustain themselves on those sources.

~~~
nwmcsween
Because you get locked into FOSS software due to licenses (GPL vs BSD) or
system specifics that would entail more money to port than simply maintain
(scripts, features, etc). Now you have to maintain the software and issues
that come with the system as a whole (security, stability, etc) or you can buy
a support contract and have a corporation support your FOSS lock-in. Kind of
makes you think doesn't it?

